

A curated list of Startup Terms - LukeFitzpatrick
http://www.slideshare.net/LukeJamesFitzpatrick/code-cloudme-startup-terminology

======
LukeFitzpatrick
Are any startup words/ phrases missing? Love to get some feedback.

